# Almonds and pine nuts



## zarqy (Nov 17, 2013)

Smoked some almonds and pine nuts today.  Brined them for a few hours and then added smoking-meat's secret rub.  Turned out amazing.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2013)

That looks great what did you brine them in.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 18, 2013)

Very fun!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

